# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Am I Obliged to Pay a Security Company For Armed Response Not Rendered

## neliusmit

Hi,

I have a few properties that I Rent out. One of the tenants recently moved out and I instructed the security company to render armed response services to the property from 18 Septemeber 2015 to 10 November (the date that the new tenant will take occupation) and also the date from which the new tenant will be responsible for paying for the service and my liability be terminated.

I have now received an account where I was billed for the whole of September to the end of Novemeber 2015. When I queried the account I was told that the company's policy is to only bill for a full calender month and not any part of a particular month.

I am sure that the Consumer Act makes provision that a consumer does not have to pay for services rendered by a service provider if those services have not been rendered. Am I correct or not and do I have to pay for the days there was no service?

Thanks

----------


## Houses4Rent

Not sure, but why did the company not say that when you ordered services for a part month? They cannot ignore that and just bill you.

----------


## HR Solutions

You asked for armed services ??? Is that not over and above normal services ?  As far as I know an armed guard has a higher rating than a non armed guard , therefore he is paid more

----------


## Justloadit

You must have signed a contract with them, or else they would not have provided the service in the first place. The T/Cs are usually in the contract.

----------


## BusFact

My guess is that Justloadit has the real world answer. Its probably stated in the contract that you will be billed for a full month.
The other side is that your request to them seemed very specific. Was it in writing? Did they quote you as per that request or at least agree to it in writing?

However, this type of dispute isn't really about the legal details. Are you really going to cough up for legal fees on a what, R500 dispute? Nope, the winner of this little dispute is the one who wants the future business more. If they are getting or are likely to get more business from you, this will be a bargaining tool. If its a once off or irregular, then not so much.

One thing in your favour is that it seems you still have to pay the bill. That puts the onus on them to prove you owe them the full month fee as opposed to your request for a part month. Company policy doesn't cut it, unless its in the contract.

----------


## Dave A

Two months in fees for about 24 days of service - I certainly understand why you feel aggrieved!
If you put in an order for those dates upfront, I think it reasonable they should have warned you in advance of the billing consequences.

Did you get a quote?
If yes, what was the detail in that quote?
Specifically, if it gives a monthly rate quote, does it specify a *calendar* month?
Do they have a daily rate?
And if yes, how does that stack up against the monthly rate?

You might need to negotiate, or protest some to get a reduction. But do some research and figure some angles to argue, then give it a whirl.
Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

----------

